# House sparrow headshot



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Today I decided to try house sparrow with a slingshot, I had my sturdy plastic slingshot with me and some .31 cal that I've been trying to use up. I swung open my window and waited for some HS to land, I waited a while for the early birds. Finally some came in and landed on a nearby tree. I took aim at 1 that gave me a clear shot, I slowly drew, hoping not to spook those HS and fired. 'Whap', missed the shot zipped past the sparrow and silently thud into the soil below the sparrow just stood there. Next shot 'Whap', missed again. Now the sparrow looked confused but just stood there looking around giving me a third shot. I drew again for the third time, breathed out and released 'Whack'. The shot connected, the sparrow dropped limp to the ground. Not a flinch. Yay clean kill.
Upon inspection it was a head-shot. Learned to stand way back from the window, so those birds don't catch me otherwise they will be off in a jiffy.


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Your on a killing streak Joseph!

First the magical snakehead fish and now a sparrow, your kicking ass with that plastic slingshot and tiny lead..

Good work 
Nico

P.S. I really like that plastic fork, are those common?


----------



## TastelikeSnozberries (Jul 16, 2010)

Great shooting! between your blowgun and your slingshot you are really a force to be reckoned with! out of curiosity was that initially intended to be a slingshot or was it something you turned into one, either way it looks like a perfect match for you


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Thanks Nico and Tastelikesnozberries, Nico the plastic fork is common at my local hardware stores. They sell many designs at low prices you can get them for $1 or $2, most are flimsy but I was lucky enough to bump into these babies, so I bought 2 of em. They are thick and sturdy, handles medium to strong bands well. Plus its really pocketable.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good shooting


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)




----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Cool man nice shooting!


----------

